
Color harmony and color design - subnaught
http://www.handprint.com/HP/WCL/tech13.html
======
eqyiel
This is another interesting one, made by a fellow intern at my industry
placement company (part of a Computer Science degree here in Australia):

[http://www.digitaldesignacademy.com/color-
theory](http://www.digitaldesignacademy.com/color-theory)

Lesson 12 has a really cool palette generator.

------
cies
Nice page. I always like color studies.

BTW: It seems this site is both mobile-first and mobile-last on my monitor...
lol.

~~~
jmbylsma
Adding a "table { width: 100%; }" style makes the page much more readable.

------
skoocda
I hate to say this because it looks like a great article...

TL;DR

~~~
packetslave
_I hate to say this..._

Then, don't?

